

Linux Journal goes 100% digital - japhyr
http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/linux-journal-goes-100-digital

======
perssontm
I really liked the physical version, because it was a nice break from hanging
out in front of the screen. But sure, this is likely the signal to go shopping
for an e-reader.

[http://text.krona.tm/post/9155074593/linux-journal-
goes-100-...](http://text.krona.tm/post/9155074593/linux-journal-
goes-100-digital)

------
srobarts
I read this earlier today. If I could get LJ on my iPad I would buy a
subscription. Seriously, I have been buying Wired on the newsstand for like
more than 10 years, but now that I can get it on my iPad for $4 less it's a no
brainer. I think the future of many magazines is on platforms like the iPad.

